# african spotted leaf fish care



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Please tell me some stuff about these fish:fish:


----------



## Crysta351 (May 5, 2010)

Keep water fresh and clean-- they are sensitive to water quality. They are shy fish, mostly nocturnal and predatory. They are carnivorous, will eat flake, frozen, and live foods. They will grow to about 6 inches. If a fish can fit in its mouth it will probably end up dinner. They like to hide in rocks and plants so decoration is a must. Make sure and give them plenty of places to hide. Temp: 66-77F. pH range: 6.0-8.0 ; dH range: 5-12. Peaceful to most other large fish, can be aggressive to its' own kind. Will hunt and eat smaller fish.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

thanks:fish:


----------

